# How long will Clomid side effects last?



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi

A friend of mine took Clomid and said that her side effects only existed while she was taking the pills.  I took mine of days 3 through 7 and am still having hot flashes on what is now day 10. I take my BBT every morning and it's higher too - 36.4 and 36.5 instead of around 36.2 which was where I registered pre-Clomid. 
Is this normal?  Will the symptoms ease off over the next few days or is this going to be my life for the whole time I'm on it??

:/


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

I found the side effects hit me worse for a few days after i finished taking it. I'd take a guess your symptoms will ease off over the next few days xx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone is different, the side effects are worse for me a couple of days after taking the tablets, around ovulation time and then immediately before AF is due.  Mine range from night sweats, hot flushes, migraines nausea etc  etc, all normal though apparently.  Good luck xx


----------



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join on this? I've just been prescribed Clomid 2 x 50mg in the morning and at night. I have to start them tomorrow(Wed). On Thursday I fly to Valencia for a lovely 3 day break. Will Clomid ruin this much needed holiday?


Thanks


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi joeline,

Everyone is different but your symptoms would have to be pretty severe for it to ruin your holiday. Taking clomid at night can help relieve the symptoms. I never did that but did get night sweats and was a bit teary and moody. Hopefully you will have air con in your hotel

Xx


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi ladies can i join? Im due to start clomid am currently taking provera to bring on a bleed as i dont have periods. For next months cycle if i dont come on when would i know when to take clomid?


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Joeyline

Just to second littlechicken - I would be surprised if the Clomid ruined your holiday.  I don't recall my night sweats being terribly bad, though I did have hot flashes through the day and on one occasion decided my husband had had enought wine so dumped the rest of his drink in the campfire!  So, rather irritable sometimes too. I'd say just have a relaxing holiday, enjoy yourself, don't beat yourself up about having some much earned holiday drinks if you want to, and try to chalk up the sweats to the lovely Spanish weather.

Enjoy and best of luck!

Hi Moli

I wish I could answer about the Provera but I'm not sure - I would have thought that you would treat the Provera bleed like a period and take the Clomid on whatever day was recommended by your Dr. You only take the Clomid if you're having your period so don't take the Clomid if you're not bleeding.  Hopefully someone else has Provera experience and can give you a better answer.


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Provera should bring on a bleed, I didn't tske it but a friend of mine did and it took a faire few days to bring on the bleed, you then take the clomid day two of the bleed. But if it's just spotting I would hold off until it gets a bit heavier x


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for that- your signature brings me hope!! Xx


----------



## hil (May 25, 2009)

Hi everyone
I hope you don't mind me joining thread. I'm in my first round of clomid this month. Af due in three days. On Monday I started with severe cramps in stomach. On Tuesday I had one every 15mins, I thought I might have to go to a&be. Anyway on weds the pain calmed down but I'm still a bit uncomfortable. I phoned hospital & nurse told me that my day 21 blood test showed progesterone levels were 113 and this might be why my ovaries are sore. 
Has anyone experienced anything similar? Also is 113 high levels of progesterone?
Thanks


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi hil

I can't comment on your progesterone level but I know a lot of people say that Clomid periods can be *really* bad.

After my first month on it I was so crampy and feeling generally awful that I thought I was in line for a really horrible period - turns out it was implantation and I was actually pregnant.

Actually, I've just did a bit of Googling and according to the thread I've linked below, progesterone above 30 means you've ovulated, so 113 does sound pretty high.

http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/conception/213087-what-was-your-progesterone-level-on-day-21-7dpo/AllOnOnePage

/links


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

113 is really high progesterone so fingers crossed for a BFP!!


----------



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

oooo HIL here's hoping you have a BFP!  


Well ladies I have to say the break away was lovely in spite of yes, hot flashes. By day 5 I also experienced the weird vision issues!! Like wearing very long false eyelashes and having a disco ball drift around the room - WEIRD!


But far and away the worst symptom was the mood swings    OMG I have never been as a bad a place on normal stim drugs. I wanted to bite I was so angry at times    and others I cried rather a lot! I did not realise this was a side effect of Clomid, and it lasted a good few days after Clomid stopped too. But now I'm off it I feel fine again. Apart from having to cancel the bloody cycle due to too few decent sized follicles and a 3cm cyst   


Anyway, will try again next month. 


Hope you're all ok ladies!
Joeline xxx


----------

